# Pto stopping



## lumberriverpastor (5 mo ago)

Hello, John deere 4500... whenever I'm using the bushhog or finishing mower, my pto shaft stops turning without engine rpm changing..any ideas helpful..


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor has an "independent" PTO, which entails a hydraulic actuated clutch pack to drive the PTO shaft. I do not know what pressure is required to actuate the clutch pack. You will need to get a service manual which will show you how and where to check the actuating and also what the pressure should be. If the actuating pressure is within spec, then the clutch pack is suspect. Good Luck.
*____*









4500 John Deere Technical Service Shop Repair Dealer Manual: John Deere: 9781649270429: Amazon.com: Books


4500 John Deere Technical Service Shop Repair Dealer Manual [John Deere] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. 4500 John Deere Technical Service Shop Repair Dealer Manual



www.amazon.com


----------

